# Relocated Flying Crank Ghost



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a pic of the Flying Crank Ghost I built last year. I used to hang her from some trees over my graveyard but cut the trees down this past summer when I put in a pool. The only spot I have for her now is in front of my garage which sits back about 80' from the street. It's fun to watch cars go by and then stop and back up when the get a glimpse of her as they pass by. Sorry about the daytime pic but my camera won't pick up the image under the black light for some reason.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's pretty!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A fine ghost she is! I'm still tinkering with mine. I haven't quite got her right yet.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

She is nice


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I like her. I know what you mean. I about gave my neighbor a heart attack when I hung my FCG in my front door! Was worth it!! I ended up keeping her there. Wasn't too bad to open the door for a few hours every night and then shut it up. I added black plastic around her so you wouldn't see into the rest of the house (nothing like seeing the kitchen behind it)


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Our FCG hangs inside a window on the second floor over the entrance. My daughter says it freaks her out when she gets up, half asleep and walks past it in the morning. Gets her everytime.

I told her if she keeps her room cleaned I'd move it somewhere else! hehehe,


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

is it blue normally..
nice ghost


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Lilly said:


> is it blue normally..


I originally used fabric whitener on the cheese cloth but still wasn't happy with the glow under black light. MAybe it was because it hangs outside and I can not control th eambient lighting. I sprayed it with florescent blue spray paint to improve the glow. It also has red LED eyes.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

She almost looks like she's blacklit now - Cool!


----------

